# A little piece of Slingshot history



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

While shooting cans with Blue Skeen this past weekend, he gave me this article that was recently published by The Historical Society of Michagan Volume 34, No. 2.

Check it out and enjoy


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i will have a read of it it the morning


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great piece! Thanks so much for posting it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Excellent piece. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

that was awesome. thanks for posting it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2559-blue-skeen/


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You are very lucky to have shot with him. I am jealous!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity to read the fascinating article

all the best
Pete


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> You are very lucky to have shot with him. I am jealous!


Well, if you are ever down south, let me know and we will go bust some cans with Blue. I try to get up to shoot with him as often as I can. I have yet to meet anyone who likes to shoot more than Blue!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Nathan, Blue is the real deal-a genuine good person. Great shooter, loves slingshots,no airs, just a regular guy that loves to shoot and is probably the most generous man I ever met. I would do anythin g for him.I know you guys had a great time! Flatband


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Yeah Nathan, Blue is the real deal-a genuine good person. Great shooter, loves slingshots,no airs, just a regular guy that loves to shoot and is probably the most generous man I ever met. I would do anythin g for him.I know you guys had a great time! Flatband


You got that right Flatband. Blue is the consummate gentleman, respected elder, and fun guy to hang out with in general!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Good read.


----------



## Turtle (Jun 7, 2012)

Very cool article.


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

amazing article. I love the giant slingshot in the garden too.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent article on the history of our sport, and the shooting skills of two pioneers of slingshot shooting.This clip didn't raise the bar for shooting feats, the bar has been up there for probably 60 or more years. The only difference is, now we know how high you must go to get over the bar.

I think in order to throw the gauntlet down, you must be a contender, in the frey, which I am not. But .. wouldn't it be nice to see someone who could regularly ...

- Hit from 20 feet, a dime tossed in the air.

- Hit four-dozen eggs in a row as they are individually tossed into the air-- from 25 feet away.

- Break 36 consecutive clay pigeons launched 30 feet away.

I think the eggs would be most entertaining.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

a great read!!! thanks!


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you, and Thank him.
love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------

